# Official TEAM RIP Short Story Contest



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats right....the first TEAM RIP Contest! Here's how it works:

*Rules- *
Participants must write a short story or an in depth comic strip or a video/short film

The contest is open to all members of P-Fury including Moderators. (except TE4M RIP ST members)

The story must include members of P-Fury.

The rest is up to your imagination.

Pictures and Videos can also be included and are desired.

The funniest story wins.

Only open to members in the US or Canada (for shipping reasons)

DO NOT POST YOUR STORY HERE.
*PM all entries to ESPMike by May 18th.*

The person who writes the funniest story will recieve a brand new *Rena Filstar XP3* filter 
courtesy of *TE4M RIP* & *Piranha-Fury.com!*


_*NO*_malicious intent will be tolerated. Light joking between friends is to be expected (Acestro's obessesion with snake balls as an example), but only in good fun and in good taste. Any entries with material considered offensive or inappropriate will be rejected.

get writing!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

AWSOME IDEA!!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

agreed :nod:


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

hehehehehehe.......


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

"This one time at band camp...."


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

it begins...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

deedni.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I cant wait to see GG's entry.

I actually think there's a good 20 to 30 members of pfury that would make something friggin hilarious!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

it will become awesomeness


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you guys want my address now so you can get the filter ready to ship?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ mmm but that wasn't funny


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Do you guys want my address now so you can get the filter ready to ship?


That depends...do you promise not to pee on the filter?


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

ESPMike said:


> Do you guys want my address now so you can get the filter ready to ship?


That depends...do you promise not to pee on the filter?








[/quote]

according to this thread..
http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=147892
thats ok to do!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Geis FTW!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

that thread cracked me up too


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

:rock:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

just pinning the thread


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> Do you guys want my address now so you can get the filter ready to ship?


That depends...do you promise not to pee on the filter?








[/quote]
Im sorry...but what I choose to do with my filter...on my free time...is my business....and I resent you trying to run my life.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

maybe GG needs the XP3 to replace his kidneys?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> maybe GG needs the XP3 to replace his kidneys?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Getting anything yet ESDGSDLGNBLNFGSLKDDLSGNSPMike?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Nadda. Im sure people are just taking their time and making some kick ass entries.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Where's Silence when you need him... I think he made this sort of sh*t overnight!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> "This one time at band camp...."


thats funny... when I heard "short story" thats the 1st thing that popped into my mind


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

oh man...this contest begs for me to rape it...

/me already has an xp3...but ill GLADLY take another.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

looking forward to seeing your entry.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

r2358235023dermon is required to submit a story.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I might submit one too


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> I might submit one too


isn't it too late to submit one in>?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

read the dam thread lol


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

you mean dame thread?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> I might submit one too


isn't it too late to submit one in>?
[/quote]
no theres a whole month until the deadline.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

OMG i'm going to do _mine_ over again









I thought it was _due_ this month









thanks geis


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok Jim send me your revisions when ready.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> OMG i'm going to do mined over again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and to translate Jimisms even more:

mined = *MINE*

do = *DUE*


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

TRGP


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

We need some good submissions, dont wait til the last minute!!!!!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i have nothing


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> i have downs


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Only a couple entries so far. Cmon guys were talking some top knotch filtration here. Your p's deserve it. Let's see some stories.

/threatens PFury with a wrath of uppercuts


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> Only a couple entries so far. Cmon guys were talking some top knotch filtration here. Your p's deserve it. Let's see some stories.
> 
> /threatens PFury with a wrath of uppercuts


QFT

It's easy pickins at this point, just slap together some funny!


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey, great idea first of all. But is there only one entry per person? Im 15, and i got plenty of stories about my 6 little cousins.... for example -not my entry of course...- my 11 year old cousin, Danielle, my 5 year old cousin, Daniel... their siblings, same family, same house................


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well... the story should involve members here at pfury. They dont have to be part of Team RIP, but they should be part of pfury. We'll have an example soon.


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

awww ok... i guess i missed that part... thanks for the reply though.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

no problemo!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/looks around

/flips over stone

/flips rotting log

/looks in closet

/fails to find any more entries

/prepares to unleash viscious R348792042748908dermon like uppercut on PFury

/threatens to start rap battle if he doesnt get more entries


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/wants to turn in a funny sotry

/doesn't know how to start


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Open Word? Write a story? Type something? All good possibilities for getting started...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> Open Word? Write a story? Type something? All good possibilities for getting started...


we are all like stars in the universe, we some how gravitate to the sun of our being, Piranha-fury.
when life hit this once unborn planet, it soon spread to an emence population, as in all worlds some of good faith and some ........ well im not here to talk about that.
while this galaxy seems to have no end in sight, how knows how much it will grow.
but just like in all galaxies, there are casualties.
every now and then a meteor strikes, and a planets life is extinguished.
some of these planets are new planets, and some have been aorund since the start of the galaxy.
but all in all, we as a galaxy must grow and grow, and somehow keep going, 
and unlike the real sun, this energy force, this multitude of strength and power doesnt burn on gas (it costs to damn much), it burns on money so please make hyour donations......now go on.........no really go........now...........im not kidding................dont make me make you scroll down the page for hours.............ok im done


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

yeah... well.... I think we're going to have to give you guys an example.

....waits on jmax....

will post two stories anonymously (not sure how anonymous they'll be :laugh: )


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> yeah... well.... I think we're going to have to give you guys an example.
> 
> ....waits on jmax....
> 
> will post two stories anonymously (not sure how anonymous they'll be :laugh: )


what my story was no good


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i need to start working on this.... now!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nevermind i have brain damage from a metal chair now..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

which could lead to an even better story!


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

are u goin to post all the storys once there all turned in or just the winning one?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

We'll post the first couple entries to help people know what is expected, then we (hopefully) will get more entries and will post them as well. No one's hard word or funniness will go un-noticed. However, the odds of winning are really really high now with so few entries rolling in.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

All the stories will be made pbulic so everyone can read them. We're only keeping them secret for now until we get a few to post at the same time so that who wrote each story will be anonymous.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

mine is halfway done just need a couple more days to finish


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ Mike check ur inbox, i just sent my story ur way let me know...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I got your entry Pink, and it'll be publically posted with the first round of entries on an anonymous basis. So noone will know who each entry belongs to.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

what do you think


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Not bad Pink. I will tell you its a bit on the shorter side. We've gotten some pretty elaborate entries, including Video entries and entries will full picture accompaniment. Usually they are several paragraphs long at a minimum. So for anyone that wants a good shot at winning, make sure to put some serious effort behind it and add some girth to it.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

ok so I'll go and work harder i'll send u a new one


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont mean that its bad or anything, Im just letting everyone know that we have some really elaborate entries, so in order to win you'll need to really step it up a knotch.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I saw the story just now... it's really funny







But some pics and clearer words used in the end would go a long way...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

hahaha i didn't save it, would you send it to me pls hahahah








so i can fix it!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/so you guys are allowes to qritique story's

/ponders sending me story to ace to see what he thinks so far


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Na jmax were really just looking for entries to be submitted for final inclusion in the contest, but until we get the first round of entries out I think some people are confused what we're looking for. Its a Short Story Contest, meaning we want a short story, that has some kind of plot, character development and obviously da funnys. Its doesnt have to be incredible involved, but a minimum of a few paragraphs is nice, and a few pictures definately dont hurt. We like books with pictures.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

ya i wasnt really gonna send it to anyone i want want you guys to see the finished product so all da funny hits ya at once

ive been dedicating a few hours a night to it so i should be done with mine tonight or tomorrow


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Woah nice, a few hours a night! Sounds like EXACTLY what we're looking for.

/is glad to see competition getting stiffer

/thinks everyone will love the first round of entries


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I'm going to do mines over...Perhaps bring more people involved...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Well Id do it quickly. Time is running out. Currently the deadline is May1st, but it could be getting moved back. Thats not definate though with the recent entries we've gotten so everyone take some time and make your submissions, make them good though, the competition is getting stiff!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I can see how hard it would be to come up with a story... there's so few things to make jokes about around here....

*NOT*


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Well Id do it quickly. Time is running out. Currently the deadline is May1st, but it could be getting moved back. Thats not definate though with the recent entries we've gotten so everyone take some time and make your submissions, make them good though, the competition is getting stiff!


i dont think moving the deadline is fair to the people who completed their stories IMO


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^^ I thought of this exact point, which is really hard to argue against. But part of the contest's purpose is positive RIP exposure and fun. And we really want to have these first threads on display for the rest of pfury to see in the announcements.

I'd say any hard/close choices should go to those who made the deadline.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah problem is we hoped to get some earlier entries, and post 2 rounds of stories together, using the first round as an example for the second group. It took way too long to get some first entries in and now the deadline is upon us and we havent posted the first group yet. We were waiting to include jmax but he took forever.
















Anyways i think we'll post the frst round very soon, and then decide what to do about the deadline.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ Deer Ga


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

EDIT


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

'SHADOW said:


> EDIT


isee what you did there


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

We've got 4 entries, I cant let you know who and we definitely cant let anyone know who made what entry (or disqualifications could happen).

But,..... you guys will laugh your asses off.









We hope to have them posted in the announcements tomorrow....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i just read, looked at them. too freakin funny!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

#4 cracked me up, hilarious...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

They are great!









Hope to have that thread moved to where the whole site can enjoy it and consider entering the contest.


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

FTW I'm going to see if I have time to make one today.. Now I know what you guys are looking for


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

'SHADOW said:


> FTW I'm going to see if I have time to make one today.. *Now I know what you guys are looking for*


That's the idea!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/is not happy about deadline being moved


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

where was GG's story?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe one of those was GG's story?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ Good answer.:nod:



jmax611 said:


> /is not happy about deadline being moved


we just needed to give people examples and we were stuck with just one example forever...

the early birds can edit their stories if they'd like.:nod:


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

wWill edit story


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

can't finish story. Taking too long not as planed. no posible way I can hand it in tomorrow? If not its ok Because I was given like two months...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

sorry jimbob your fucked


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> sorry jimbob your fucked


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

read the dam thread


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

'SHADOW said:


> can't finish story. Taking too long not as planed. no posible way I can hand it in tomorrow? If not its ok Because I was given like two months...


jimbob.....







you have 3 more weeks you dumbass.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ hahahahah









OMG jimbob, r u serious??


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

meh


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

your avatar sucks


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> your avatar sucks


I like it


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

:rasp:


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

so whats the deal


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Run as normal. Couple more weeks till the deadline.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

cant wait


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

todays the deadline


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Do we have till 11:59pm to make changes??


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

where can i read the entries?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

StuartDanger said:


> where can i read the entries?


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=153308&hl=


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> where can i read the entries?


 The link in my sig.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

when will we know who won??


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Damn jmax relax. Its being worked on.


----------

